# Are my dog's testicles normal??? (Please help)



## Aizen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey kind people, Aizen is my dog, he is a 3 years old solid black gsd, im worried about his testicles, but perhaps they are normal, thank you for your time and help in advance ^^ 

Ps: i took pictures from both sides, I'm not worried about that little cut he has (it is healing nicely, and doesn't have pus or any sort of visible infection signs), what i am worried about, is that little "mass" between his testicles....


----------



## Bjax (Nov 23, 2016)

Dog testicles aren't shaped like human testicles. I think the smaller more triangularly shaped testicle actually looks more normal and its the larger testicle with the old cut that looks possibly swollen or inflamed.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Does that spot feel like a mass? When in doubt get a vet check is always my go to.


----------



## Aizen (Jun 26, 2017)

Bjax said:


> Dog testicles aren't shaped like human testicles. I think the smaller more triangularly shaped testicle actually looks more normal and its the larger testicle with the old cut that looks possibly swollen or inflamed.





Springbrz said:


> Does that spot feel like a mass? When in doubt get a vet check is always my go to.


Thanks for the replies, I'll go to the vet as soon as possible, i sort of remember him having that triangular shaped one since he pretty much fully developed, due to the vet never pointing anything about it i was trying to retrieve extra opinions, since that unusual shape "bothered" me, but next I go, I'll definitely ask for taking a special look... The other ball little cut was about 2 weeks ago in a small steel wire fence protecting the plants, it was a really hot day and since he's black he has a bit of an extra suffering, so he jumped it to go for what I reckon, a slightly cooler spot... I just hope it's nothing, he's not spayed or neutered, hope he doesn't have a tumour....


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Look at the second set of photos at figure one. I think what you are seeing is the epididymis. Normal genitalia of male dog


----------



## Aizen (Jun 26, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Look at the second set of photos at figure one. I think what you are seeing is the epididymis. Normal genitalia of male dog


Yes, it is indeed, or at least makes total sense that the area i was the most worried about is the epididymis, that link made that crystal clear, after seeing that, now I'm actually more worried about his big round testie....thank you so much for the clarification on why that "weird" shape, that is actually not weird at all... Love to learn ^^


----------

